# can a uk resident just move to spain



## mrgary

have uk passport is it just that easy, to see a property sign the relevant doc's and come over? do i need to do anything else? also i'd be bringing a car over via a transporting company, can i drive it for my year long stay with no hassels


----------



## gus-lopez

mrgary said:


> have uk passport is it just that easy, to see a property sign the relevant doc's and come over? do i need to do anything else? also i'd be bringing a car over via a transporting company, can i drive it for my year long stay with no hassels


Basically, yes. But if you are staying for more than 6 months you are required to register as a resident +you're also meant to change the car on to spanish plates after the same period. If you search the threads you will find all the info you need &:welcome: welcome to the forum .


----------



## mrgary

*Thanks*



gus-lopez said:


> Basically, yes. But if you are staying for more than 6 months you are required to register as a resident +you're also meant to change the car on to spanish plates after the same period. If you search the threads you will find all the info you need &:welcome: welcome to the forum .


Is it easy enough to gain resident's status/what's involved? also it is an extended holiday to see if it's for me in the long term


----------



## djfwells

mrgary said:


> Is it easy enough to gain resident's status/what's involved? also it is an extended holiday to see if it's for me in the long term


If you are a UK Citizen then the whole process of gaining Residency in Spain is very simple and straightforward and can be completed in a very short time - this, along with Importing your UK Vehicle, can be undertaken by almost all Asesores or Gestors, and I would certainly recommend that you used their services rather than tackiling it yourself - especially if you are quite new to Spain.
You can do both of these things anytime up to 3 and 6 months from the date of arriving in Spain, so you don't need to feel under pressure to do this straight away - especially if you are thinking of doing the whole 'long term holioday' thing until you are sure.
One thing that you should do straight away is apply for your NIE number, which you can either do in person as soon as you arrive, or even arrange for a company to take power of Attourney and do this on your behalf before you arrive.


----------



## mrgary

*Any taxes to pay for staying for 1 year*



djfwells said:


> If you are a UK Citizen then the whole process of gaining Residency in Spain is very simple and straightforward and can be completed in a very short time - this, along with Importing your UK Vehicle, can be undertaken by almost all Asesores or Gestors, and I would certainly recommend that you used their services rather than tackiling it yourself - especially if you are quite new to Spain.
> You can do both of these things anytime up to 3 and 6 months from the date of arriving in Spain, so you don't need to feel under pressure to do this straight away - especially if you are thinking of doing the whole 'long term holioday' thing until you are sure.
> One thing that you should do straight away is apply for your NIE number, which you can either do in person as soon as you arrive, or even arrange for a company to take power of Attourney and do this on your behalf before you arrive.


 i was lead to believe that i might need to pay some form of tax? i'll be looking to rent a villa for the year and understand that i may need to pay some form of "council tax", i will not be working so do i need to/be expected to pay any form of tax/s.


----------



## djfwells

The Council Tax that you are referring to could be either a community charge (If you are living in such a community or Urbinisation) or maybe even the Municipal Taxes. These 'Might' be covered within the terms of your rental agreement and you should look into this when you find a property.
If you are not working you should also think about your healthcare requirements - do not assume that just because you are a citizen of the UK, with an EHIC card, that all of your requirements will be taken care of.


----------



## mayotom

Of course you are liable for council taxes, as you are in the UK, there is no reason why this would be different in Spain, you would benefit from the facilities provided by your local council so yes you pay taxes, unless of course you landlord pays for you...


----------



## VFR

mrgary said:


> have uk passport is it just that easy, to see a property sign the relevant doc's and come over? do i need to do anything else? also i'd be bringing a car over via a transporting company, can i drive it for my year long stay with no hassels


Welcome to the forum.
Apart from what all the others have said .........
Many just turn up and stay for a very long holiday & simply rent a place and do nothing more using the passport to cover most things you need a number for (number equals ID)
The property owner will be paying the council tax & may pass some of it onto the renter, or not.

You need to hit the search button for.
Importing cars in Spain.
Health care in Spain.
Where to live in Spain.
Should I bring my UK car to Spain.

Shed loads of reading there so have fun


----------



## xicoalc

You MAY have to pay taxes on your car. There are many brits driving round on UK reg cars and have done for years but the law states that within 6 months you need to re register it onto spanish plates. Failing to do so is illegal and also will usually invaidate your UK insurace.

There will always be costs associated in importing your car onto spanish plates. Firstly unless you are fluent in Spanish you should employ the services of a Gestor to do this for you. If you have owned the car for more than 6 months and paid UK VAT when you bought it (and can prove this) then you won't have import tax to pay on the car (I just did mine) but other fees will apply.

The process briefly is as follows:
1. When you come to spain bring all your vehicle docs, for example MOT, Log Book, Receipt for the car etc.
2. As soon as you arrive register for your NIE number (National Police station usually but loads of threads on here to explain how) - about 10 euros
3. Once you have NIE number register for residency if you intend to stay (or in some places you can apply for both at the same time). - about 10 euros
4. Before you can re-register the car you must be on the Padron at your local town hall (similar to the electoral role). You only ave 3 months (I believe) from the date you first go onto the padron to import the car without taxes. - padron is free to register
5. If you are elidgable for tax free import you will need a Bajar Consular - a document from the British Consulate to confirm that you now reside permanently in spain and the date you left the UK (this is done by swearing an oath) - fee is approc 150 euros
6. Your car headlights will need to be changed for driving in the right. Some cars require new lights (costing anything up to several hundred pounds). I found a great guy locally who converted the lights iternally for 100 euros. If you only have one rear fog light this needs changing to the other side also.
7. Your car will need an ITV (like an MOT). Even if your car is new or nearly new it still requires an import ITV to check for road worthiness and that the lights have been changed.
8. You wil then be armed with reams of papers, certificates and all kinds of things which your gestor can present to "Trafico" to apply for the new log book. This final process usually only takes a few days providing all the paperwok is in order.

If you have owned the car less time, or dont meet all of the criteria then you may have to pay IVA (VAT), import tax, etc etc. It is vital that you do everything in the right order and within the right timescales otherwise you may loose any rights to free import. 

I was elidgable for the free import BUT with the lights, plates, Baja Consular, legal fees etc I still spend around 800-1000 euros making my car legal in Spain!

I can't emphasise enough the impotance of using an experienced Gestoria for this process!

Good luck!


----------



## 90199

Perhaps having read the above from Steve you may conclude that it will be far easier to leave or sell your British car in the U.K. and buy a Spanish one here.


----------



## xicoalc

djfwells said:


> If you are not working you should also think about your healthcare requirements - do not assume that just because you are a citizen of the UK, with an EHIC card, that all of your requirements will be taken care of.


Very good point. Your EHIC (formerley E111) will provide you, as a tourist with emergency care (for example. if you have an accident, or are suddenly taken ill with something needing immediate medical attention). You can use it at any state hospital or clinic in Europe.

Once you live here (and particularly if you get residency status) this will not be suitable because it is not designed for regular, routine, or long term healthcare.

Depending on your area, if you are not working you may be able to pay into the Quota" system which will cost you around 200 euros a month for spanish healthcare or, like me and many others you may prefer to pay into a private healthcare policy.

There are many policies, proces depend on age and health consition, BUPA in the UK do an international policy which is administered by their spanish counterpart, Sanitas but there are many others. I now have a Spanish policy and although thankfully I rarely need to use it, I find the healthcare second to none, fast, and outstanding!


----------



## mrgary

*car importation*



steve_in_spain said:


> You MAY have to pay taxes on your car. There are many brits driving round on UK reg cars and have done for years but the law states that within 6 months you need to re register it onto spanish plates. Failing to do so is illegal and also will usually invaidate your UK insurace.
> 
> There will always be costs associated in importing your car onto spanish plates. Firstly unless you are fluent in Spanish you should employ the services of a Gestor to do this for you. If you have owned the car for more than 6 months and paid UK VAT when you bought it (and can prove this) then you won't have import tax to pay on the car (I just did mine) but other fees will apply.
> 
> The process briefly is as follows:
> 1. When you come to spain bring all your vehicle docs, for example MOT, Log Book, Receipt for the car etc.
> 2. As soon as you arrive register for your NIE number (National Police station usually but loads of threads on here to explain how) - about 10 euros
> 3. Once you have NIE number register for residency if you intend to stay (or in some places you can apply for both at the same time). - about 10 euros
> 4. Before you can re-register the car you must be on the Padron at your local town hall (similar to the electoral role). You only ave 3 months (I believe) from the date you first go onto the padron to import the car without taxes. - padron is free to register
> 5. If you are elidgable for tax free import you will need a Bajar Consular - a document from the British Consulate to confirm that you now reside permanently in spain and the date you left the UK (this is done by swearing an oath) - fee is approc 150 euros
> 6. Your car headlights will need to be changed for driving in the right. Some cars require new lights (costing anything up to several hundred pounds). I found a great guy locally who converted the lights iternally for 100 euros. If you only have one rear fog light this needs changing to the other side also.
> 7. Your car will need an ITV (like an MOT). Even if your car is new or nearly new it still requires an import ITV to check for road worthiness and that the lights have been changed.
> 8. You wil then be armed with reams of papers, certificates and all kinds of things which your gestor can present to "Trafico" to apply for the new log book. This final process usually only takes a few days providing all the paperwok is in order.
> 
> If you have owned the car less time, or dont meet all of the criteria then you may have to pay IVA (VAT), import tax, etc etc. It is vital that you do everything in the right order and within the right timescales otherwise you may loose any rights to free import.
> 
> I was elidgable for the free import BUT with the lights, plates, Baja Consular, legal fees etc I still spend around 800-1000 euros making my car legal in Spain!
> 
> I can't emphasise enough the impotance of using an experienced Gestoria for this process!
> 
> Good luck!


 Thanks for this valuable info, the car in question is a 1990 G reg VW golf soft top that i purchased privatley back in April this year, does that make any difference to taxes etc? you mentioned.


----------



## xicoalc

mrgary said:


> Thanks for this valuable info, the car in question is a 1990 G reg VW golf soft top that i purchased privatley back in April this year, does that make any difference to taxes etc? you mentioned.


i am not 100% sure about the tax rules, when I did mine I was told that if i had a VAT invoice to proove I paid the VAT in the UK I would then not have to pay the VAT here. I bought the car new in the UK so perhapd the rules are different. 

Where abouts in spain are you moving to? I know a couple of good import people and if you send me a PM i will pass you their details and maybe you can touch bases with them to find out exactly where you stand.


----------



## djfwells

The import tax payable is roughly 12% of the Value of the vehicle in question (which is based on the declared book value when new, minus a certain percentage for depreciation each year ) - on top of that you will need to pay for new headlamps (may be easier to buy a European pair from e bay and fit yourself ) and pay the Traffico costs. Additionally, you will need to pay the Gestors fees.
As Hepa mentioned, quite often it can work out cheaper and easier to take your old car back to the UK to sell or scrap and then buy a new or second hand Spanish vehicle once you have decided that your time in Spain will pass the 6 months period rather than jump through these hoops.


----------



## mrypg9

You can insure your car via a few specialist UK brokers to cover you for 365 days a year Europe-wide.You will be covered regardless of whether you have a UK or foreign address. But such policies are expensive.
You can insure a UK plated car in Spain and contrary to what most people think your insurance cover will be valid regardless of whether you have a valid Road Tax or MOT. (See Road Traffic Act 1988. Your insurance company is entitled to refuse cover only if you drive whilst disqualified.
However.........a resident driving a UK plated car after the set time period has expired is committing an offence under Spanish law. 
It is you and not the car who is at fault. Although you hear fearful stories of cars being impounded, drivers fined huge sums, many people do it for years. Some people get terribly upset about this although their outrage is disproportionate to the offence. To me driving an unroadworthy vehicle, driving under the influence or driving whilst nattering on your mobile or eating a Big Mac are more heinous crimes.
But why risk the hassle? It's so much easier and more convenient to buy a LHD car either in the UK or here.
I had a UK plated car here, with tax and MOT but I was driving it illegally as I've been here for almost two years.
When the tax and MOT expired I decided not to take it back to the UK so I sold it to a woman who lives down the road. She told me she would transfer it to Spanish plates.
Months later it's still UK plated...
Not my problem now.


----------

